# Bob's Game Fan Art Contest



## Crass (May 1, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know today is the last day of the Fan Art contest. I just got my 2 submissions sent in.

Heres teh link:
http://forum.bobsgame.com/forum-news-f10/t...fanart-t301.htm


----------



## dinofan01 (May 1, 2009)

Does a big middle finger with a caption saying "Stopping whining you prick" count as fan art?


----------



## Crass (May 1, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Does a big middle finger with a caption saying "Stopping whining you prick" count as fan art?



Not sure? All I did was edit a couple pictures of Vince from ShamWow and uploaded them. Does that count as art to you?


----------



## Myke (May 1, 2009)

that shit was epic Crass XD


----------

